# Need label Help



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey folks I just finished up bottling 15 gallons of an awesome Chilean Vintage Port and I need some help creating a label. If any of you creative members could help me it would be appreciated. I am thinking of calling it "Polar Vortex" and would like a vintage pinup girl in the snow. Nothing obscene, keep it classy. Ok a little bit classy. Any ideas?


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 10, 2014)

Have you used Google images for a pin up girl picture you liked? Then add that picture on top of a snow scene you like? A free picture editor is called gimp. I am not a graphic guy, so that is all I can offer.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 10, 2014)

Chilean? Would that be "South Polar Vortex"?


----------



## knockabout (Feb 10, 2014)

*Classy?*





https://sp3.yimg.com/ib/th?id=H.4739570668274935&pid=15.1
Does this count as classy?


----------



## LoneStarLori (Feb 10, 2014)

This lady has cloths on.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 11, 2014)

Ahh maybe a little bit more sexy. LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 11, 2014)

Here you go


----------



## dralarms (Feb 11, 2014)

I like that one Julie.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 11, 2014)

Here is another one of my nieces, Dan. If she is not sexy enough, you need to cut back on your Vitamin E.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 11, 2014)

Rocky that's great but too Christmassy. Julie that's exactly what I'm looking for.Keep the pictures and ideas coming in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 11, 2014)

All right now your starting to sound like someone else………


----------



## JohnT (Feb 11, 2014)

Why not call it "Pin-Up Port" instead????


----------



## kevinlfifer (Feb 11, 2014)

Natives of Chile without clothes


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 11, 2014)

Julie that's exactly what I need for my German blonde may I ask where you got that from?


thanks


----------



## jojabri (Feb 11, 2014)

How about these ladies?


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Feb 11, 2014)

how about these?


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 11, 2014)

I want something tasteful FI rated PG not rated R! Something a lil provocative but not showing panties and what not lol


----------



## Julie (Feb 11, 2014)

Here is another one but I like my first one better, it is more the classic pin up girl


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 11, 2014)

I liked the first one better also the only thing that was wrong with it was the more I looked at it I noticed the panties something B/T the two would be perfect! And I don't have a program that could edit that out


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone for all of your input so far. I really do appreciate it and was just stuck on this one.

Lonetree and Gina, can I ask you the website you're using. I am still leaning towards Julies first one and my dang mouse is having an issue scrolling past Rocky's. The labels are smaller (2x4) since these will be going on Ice wine bottles. This is an excellent port and I've been thinking about the name Polar Vortex but if someone else has another idea I am open to them.

Keep 'em coming, I'm listening!


----------



## Julie (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll email you the two I posted.


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 11, 2014)

Runningwolf I think the name is great! And the pic that Julie posted, the wind is blowing her skirt but maybe a lil more blistery scene if you were to go with that name. Just my opinion.


----------



## jojabri (Feb 11, 2014)

I Google image searched "winter pin up girl" and "snow pin up girl"


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 11, 2014)

I think I might go with this image.. simple and rated PG what do you guys think?






but like Julie 2nd one compared to this nicer legs lol you guys agree? This one is just a costume pic


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 11, 2014)

Ok thanks everyone. I just finished up the label. Thanks Julie for the picture. This is a vintage Chilean Port containing 10 different reds. It is 19% abv. and is 9% residual sugar. I'm not sure why its sideways but you get the idea.


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks awesome! It goes great with the name!


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 11, 2014)

might use the 2nd pic she posted that is if your not going to use it, can't find anything better than that


----------



## Julie (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks pretty good Dan, lol, I guess you don't need me to email them to you.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Feb 12, 2014)

Dan, the first one is from a very talented artist named elias chatzoudis. not sure I spelled that right but he has tubes available to purchase that you can edit with photoshop. I can't remember where I got the second image I've had it in stock for a while for a winter lager I'm working on. a lot of times I use deviantart.com for image searching. great label!!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 12, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Ok thanks everyone. I just finished up the label. Thanks Julie for the picture. This is a vintage Chilean Port containing 10 different reds. It is 19% abv. and is 9% residual sugar. I'm not sure why its sideways but you get the idea.




Awesome. Very unique


----------



## suecasa (Feb 12, 2014)

*love it!*

Great label! well done!


----------

